# DECOYS



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI,

has anyone used the New Decoy by PRIMOS..
(sit n spin critter)??

for those of you who love the MOJO critter.. this is a small version.. if so, what does your topper look like and the color??

as the one I have sure does not fit the description that Primos says or is showing..

Joseph


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Joseph. Can't help on the Primos decoy. Only one I have is a feather on a fiberglass stick.
Does yours work well for you?


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI Bar-d,

I have not tried it yet, have you seen them ??
it is a smaller version of the MOJO CRITTER decoy but with a few more options..
such as speed control,made much better than the MOJO CRITTER... different Topper..

in fact AP JONES of ALLPREDATORS.COM told me he was going to take it out on a hunt with him and see what it could do.
I think the total price was $26.00 to include Shipping..

I wish i knew how to put pics on here i would send you some...

 Joseph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's actually quite simple Joseph, are they saved on your computer ?


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI DON,

Yes..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Click on more reply options..... Then at the bottom, click on browse..... go to the file in your computer and open it ..., you can _preview_ the pic or _select_ it . then click on attach this file(just below ...browse...) then add reply, below attach this file.


----------

